# drone doom do you dig EARTH 1--2 an hail them as major classic of there own



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Wiich one you like Best of this drone doom stoner band , there debut or Earth 2 low frequencie.. i will be honnest whit you on this the hype is around Earth 2, yes it's decent release but i preffer Earth 1,what do i like about this band it ambient almost numb the mind whiteout illicit substance , heck it writen on Earth 2 cd ... hmm .. moody.

This type of band fit in love it or hate it, there no in between or indiffernce see..

And that about it,,,for now, im waiting for to thing POSITIVE , the next Godflesh gig in my hometown and my Lp player usb & 3 vynils of ancient lore classical.

and F (word) y(word) amazon thanks for scaming me over a 100 dollars, they said they did not touch a penny of my cart yet all of my cards pre paid vanilla have been use and i try them out to see, so they lie , not only i lose my goodie cds and turntable but i lose money, this they wont admit but seem flagrant, what did they said to me we are gonna called you or send you an email whit the cards number we cancel, my account still look i did not received a mail of this cards number in 2 days , this mean it's in there pocket. AH MAN im so angry...dammit.


Have a good night im goeing to bed, and amazon ceo, one more thing , consider yourself lucky i dont live in usa , because i would sue you for a million, for all the trouble i had, i was label a thief , some dude when he ship the first batch of amazon took my fingerprint ,as signature whit a device , this is od.

They almost made me hate ordering online ...

But never mind this paranthesis


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Is the a conspiracy or something?


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Isn't everything nowadays?


----------

